
Kasperksy Ad: “Be the MAN, show the ladies your smarts” - orless
https://twitter.com/orless/status/741359220763832324
======
orless
Kaspersky Internet Security just popped up this ad on my desktop: "Want to be
the MAN? Want to show the ladies your smarts?". A guy with a notebook and a
queue of ladies waiting to be brought to the CyberSecurity world.

It is 2016 and we still insist on this "helpless lady" image, unbelievable.

